# Srebrna Gora Fortress - Poland Oct 2015



## Newage (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All

More Fortress goodness from our 4 day tours of Poland and the Czech Rep, this time its the Polish fortress of Twierdza Srebrna Gora, high up in the mountains to the south of the country. The fortress was built around 1765 by about 4000 workers.

Srebrna Gora translates to Silver mountain so you can guess what the area was good for and why it needed a fortress (if you are having a thick moment it all about SILVER)
My trip and pictures are from the inner bastion called "DONJON" or Gate of the Eagle, when you see the view from the top you can see why they called it the Gate of the Eagle. Again this was a guided tour but I started before the guide turned up (Oh he was also dressed as napoleon)

Right enough waffle on with the show.

GE-over view of the fortress, I did the small bit in the middle.







"The Gate of the Eagle"






Looking through the barrack room doors.






As I had no guide I found plenty of dark passages. 






Halfway down the above passage I came across a well, I`v now found out that it is in fact a water cistern so water drained in to it, this is the top view.






I did get a shot looking down inside (you better be sitting down for this one) as it 197 feet deep.






A couple of random rooms









This is why they call the inner bastion "Gate of the Eagle"






Well there you go, thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.
If you want more head on over to my FlickR page https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157660198336045

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Oct 22, 2015)

I really like this one, nicely lit/exposed as always.


----------



## smiler (Oct 22, 2015)

You got some lovely shots Newage, I especially liked the last one, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 22, 2015)

Again, great pix and deffo type of place.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2015)

The last shot hit it for me. What a view.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome view in the last shot. Not sure I'd want to fall in the well though


----------



## Newage (Oct 23, 2015)

There was an iron ladder running down the inside of the cistern, but I lost my
Bottle just looking over the edge.

Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2015)

Must admit just looking over into the cistern would have been enough for me!Another set of amazing photos.


----------

